# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی معدن یا مهندسی آب

## N_G_H

سلام بازار کار رشته مهندسی آب بهتره یا مهندسی معدن ؟ و درس های کدوم سخت تره ؟

----------


## V_buqs

خوبی مهندس آب اینه که بابات سر سفره میگه مهندس یه لیوان آب بریز  :Yahoo (4):  تو هم تخصصی توی این قضیه عمل میکنی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط N_G_H


سلام بازار کار رشته مهندسی آب بهتره یا مهندسی معدن ؟ و درس های کدوم سخت تره ؟


تو ایران هیچکدوم بازار کار نداره و برای اپلای هم چندان مناسب نیستن
میتونی بری بخونی بعدا هم با یه ماشین مسافر کشی کنی
اگر رتبه ت به رشته های بهتر نمیخوره بمون سال بعد این رشته ها عاقبت نداره مگر اینکه تو دانشگاههای تهران باشی و درست خیلی خوب باشه بتونی اپلای کنی*

----------


## Alir3zaa

اگه میخوای توی دانشگاه دولتی اینارو بخونی به نظرم اگه از نظر شهریه مشکلی نداری توی آزاد یا پیام نور یا غیرانتفاعی یه رشته ی درست و درمون تر بخونی خیلی بهتر از اینه که اینا رو توی یک دانشگاه دولتی بخونی
نمیگم رشته های بدی ان ولی همونطور که شاهین گفت اینجا براشون خیلی فرصت کاری فراهم نیست.
اگه هم میتونی بمونی به نظرم با توجه به توانایی هات تصمیم بگیر. اگه میدونی یک سال هم بمونی نتیجه خیلی فرق نداره انتخاب رشته کن. ولی یه رشته ی درست و حسابی...
ریاضی ، آمار ، فیزیک ، این رشته ها رو هم فکر میکنم بتونی توی همون دانشگاهی که میخوای بری معدن بخونی بیاری.. اونا خیلی بهتر از معدن و آب هستن.

----------


## david80

بی شک مهندسی آب 
استخدامیش فعلا زیاده. گوش به حرف بقیه کاربرا نکن من کسی هستم لیسانس یک رشته مهندسی رو دارم بهت میگم آب رشته خوبیه فرصت اپلای هم خیلی زیاد داره

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط david80


بی شک مهندسی آب 
استخدامیش فعلا زیاده. گوش به حرف بقیه کاربرا نکن من کسی هستم لیسانس یک رشته مهندسی رو دارم بهت میگم آب رشته خوبیه فرصت اپلای هم خیلی زیاد داره


کسی که زده رشته تجربی اونم دبیرستان نه فارغ التحصیل داره میگه که مهندسی آب استخدامیش زیاده؟؟؟
کو؟
بگید شاید ما هم رفتیم*

----------


## hisoka

> بی شک مهندسی آب 
> استخدامیش فعلا زیاده. گوش به حرف بقیه کاربرا نکن من کسی هستم لیسانس یک رشته مهندسی رو دارم بهت میگم آب رشته خوبیه فرصت اپلای هم خیلی زیاد داره


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  مهندسی اب ؟؟؟
شوخی میکنی دیگهههه نه ؟
پسر داییم لیسانسشو داره نهایت کاری که براش هست همون چیزیه که *V_buqs* گفت  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*اگه پارتی تو معدن های بزرگ کشور داشته باشی, چشم بسته معدن رو بخون که حقوقش بالای 10 میلیونه ! ولی اگه پارتی نداشته باشی هیچکدوم !*

----------


## david80

دوست عزیز وقتی میگم بازار کارش خوبه منظورم این نیست ده هزار نفر تو ایران بخوان .منظورم اینه اگه فلان رشته مهندسی استخدامیش درحد بیست تا سی تا تو هر ازمون استخدامی در کل کشور باشه آب ۶۰ تاس 
پسر عمه منم مهندسی آب خونده اونم آزاد همش می گفت کار تیست کار نیست آخرش رفت دوره های مختلف رو دید الان نقشه طراحی و ....انجام میده ماهی ام شیش تومن درامد داره خود منم عمران خوندم پروژه دانشجویی انجام میدم هر پروژه ام ۸۰۰ می گیرم ماهی ۴ تومن درامد دارم ولی برای زندگی خیلی بهتر می خوام دوباره کنکور بدم اونم فقط سه رشته اصلی 
می تونید تحقیق هم کنید مهندسی آب و محیط زیست الان تو کل دنیا تو بورسه وبودجه زیادی بهش تعلق می گیره فرصت اپلای براش زیاده

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط david80


دوست عزیز وقتی میگم بازار کارش خوبه منظورم این نیست ده هزار نفر تو ایران بخوان .منظورم اینه اگه فلان رشته مهندسی استخدامیش درحد بیست تا سی تا تو هر ازمون استخدامی در کل کشور باشه آب ۶۰ تاس 
پسر عمه منم مهندسی آب خونده اونم آزاد همش می گفت کار تیست کار نیست آخرش رفت دوره های مختلف رو دید الان نقشه طراحی و ....انجام میده ماهی ام شیش تومن درامد داره خود منم عمران خوندم پروژه دانشجویی انجام میدم هر پروژه ام ۸۰۰ می گیرم ماهی ۴ تومن درامد دارم ولی برای زندگی خیلی بهتر می خوام دوباره کنکور بدم اونم فقط سه رشته اصلی 
می تونید تحقیق هم کنید مهندسی آب و محیط زیست الان تو کل دنیا تو بورسه وبودجه زیادی بهش تعلق می گیره فرصت اپلای براش زیاده


دنیا رو ول کن برادر اینجا ایرانه
آزمونای استخدامی هم کارمنداش از قبل رفتن سر کار با پارتی اینا فقط برای گرفتن پوله و فرمالیته س
متاسفانه اپلای هم هزینه ش بالاس و خیلی از کشورهام دیگه از ایران دانشجو نمیگیرن به خاطر این قضایای تحریم*

----------


## N_G_H

> اگه میخوای توی دانشگاه دولتی اینارو بخونی به نظرم اگه از نظر شهریه مشکلی نداری توی آزاد یا پیام نور یا غیرانتفاعی یه رشته ی درست و درمون تر بخونی خیلی بهتر از اینه که اینا رو توی یک دانشگاه دولتی بخونی
> نمیگم رشته های بدی ان ولی همونطور که شاهین گفت اینجا براشون خیلی فرصت کاری فراهم نیست.
> اگه هم میتونی بمونی به نظرم با توجه به توانایی هات تصمیم بگیر. اگه میدونی یک سال هم بمونی نتیجه خیلی فرق نداره انتخاب رشته کن. ولی یه رشته ی درست و حسابی...
> ریاضی ، آمار ، فیزیک ، این رشته ها رو هم فکر میکنم بتونی توی همون دانشگاهی که میخوای بری معدن بخونی بیاری.. اونا خیلی بهتر از معدن و آب هستن.



ممنون از همه واسه جوابتون  :Yahoo (81):  
خواستم بگم به کامپیوتر علاقه شدید دارم ولی دانشگاه دولتی نمیارم یعنی برم دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم از مهندسی آب و معدن تو دانشگاه دولتی بهتره ؟ (دانشگاه دولتی هم منظورم دانشگاه های خوب مثل تهران نیست دانشگاه شهر خودمون منظورمه که نه خوبه نه بد)

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط N_G_H


ممنون از همه واسه جوابتون  
خواستم بگم به کامپیوتر علاقه شدید دارم ولی دانشگاه دولتی نمیارم یعنی برم دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی کامپیوتر بخونم از مهندسی آب و معدن تو دانشگاه دولتی بهتره ؟ (دانشگاه دولتی هم منظورم دانشگاه های خوب مثل تهران نیست دانشگاه شهر خودمون منظورمه که نه خوبه نه بد)


آزاد کامپیوتر خیلی بهتره*

----------


## amir.t34

> *
> 
> آزاد کامپیوتر خیلی بهتره*


شهریه هر ترم چقدره؟
آزاد کامپیوتر

----------


## _Nyusha_

> سلام بازار کار رشته مهندسی آب بهتره یا مهندسی معدن ؟ و درس های کدوم سخت تره ؟


هیچکدوم خوب نیس
برق یا کامپیوتر بخون

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176


شهریه هر ترم چقدره؟
آزاد کامپیوتر


هزینه های هر دانشگاه متفاوته نسبت به شهر ها
من پسر عموم آزاد شهر خودمون تقریبا ترمی یک و نیم میداد حالا کمی کمتر یا بیشتر از امسال و بقیه شهر ها خبر ندارم*

----------

